# is the elite academy league a good league?



## socalsoccer2022 (May 11, 2022)

Haven't heard much about this league all year. They are finished and national championships will be starting. Any thoughts on the league. Good or bad. Better then RL? Good talent wise and good for getting college looks?


----------



## Brav520 (May 11, 2022)

Based on having Elite in the name ,I’d say yes


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 11, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Based on having Elite in the name ,I’d say yes


Joke of a league stealing parents money. Where all the mls/ecnl reject clubs go


----------



## Grace T. (May 11, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> Joke of a league stealing parents money. Where all the mls/ecnl reject clubs go


The issue is there isn't a clear cut consolidated second tier league on the boys side, while MLS is the clear first tier league.  But the clubs can't have many teams playing in the MLS and there aren't a whole lot of teams in the MLS even with the expansion.  So where do you put your second teams (quite a few MLS teams including Strikers put them in the EA).  Do you put them in EA, Elite 64, Coast Premiere/Gold, NPL?

The idea behind the MLS remember was that it was supposed to be the pathway for future pros, but because the MLS pro academy teams needed cannon fodder (and the occasional Strikers), we have a system which is neither expansive to encompass all first tier boys talent nor limited to future pros.


----------



## tjinaz (May 11, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> The issue is there isn't a clear cut consolidated second tier league on the boys side, while MLS is the clear first tier league.  But the clubs can't have many teams playing in the MLS and there aren't a whole lot of teams in the MLS even with the expansion.  So where do you put your second teams (quite a few MLS teams including Strikers put them in the EA).  Do you put them in EA, Elite 64, Coast Premiere/Gold, NPL?
> 
> The idea behind the MLS remember was that it was supposed to be the pathway for future pros, but because the MLS pro academy teams needed cannon fodder (and the occasional Strikers), we have a system which is neither expansive to encompass all first tier boys talent nor limited to future pros.


The way they seem to be diluting Boys ECNL seems like EA will be on par fairly quickly.  But that is correct a lot of EA clubs are those that got MLS then ECNL got mad and kicked them.  So they are putting second teams in EA.


----------



## grimmest (May 11, 2022)

tjinaz said:


> The way they seem to be diluting Boys ECNL seems like EA will be on par fairly quickly.  But that is correct a lot of EA clubs are those that got MLS then ECNL got mad and kicked them.  So they are putting second teams in EA.


Strikers weren't kicked, they left.  Which other EA club is a former ECNL club?


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 11, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> The issue is there isn't a clear cut consolidated second tier league on the boys side, while MLS is the clear first tier league.  But the clubs can't have many teams playing in the MLS and there aren't a whole lot of teams in the MLS even with the expansion.  So where do you put your second teams (quite a few MLS teams including Strikers put them in the EA).  Do you put them in EA, Elite 64, Coast Premiere/Gold, NPL?
> 
> The idea behind the MLS remember was that it was supposed to be the pathway for future pros, but because the MLS pro academy teams needed cannon fodder (and the occasional Strikers), we have a system which is neither expansive to encompass all first tier boys talent nor limited to future pros.


mls next teams put their second teams in EAL. ecnl teams put their second teams in ECRL. EAL and ECRL are second tier leagues


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (May 12, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> Joke of a league stealing parents money. Where all the mls/ecnl reject clubs go


I wouldn't say a joke but in terms of it being a tier below from MLS Next/ECNL, it is for U13+ but isn't it the top league for U11 and U12?

I think MLS Next starts U13 so at U11 and 12 it's a good place for kids wanting to go to MLS Next to compete against each other, no?


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (May 12, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> Joke of a league stealing parents money. Where all the mls/ecnl reject clubs go


how much is it by the way for a season of EA?


----------



## tjinaz (May 12, 2022)

grimmest said:


> Strikers weren't kicked, they left.  Which other EA club is a former ECNL club?


RSL-AZ technically left as well but rumor is they were kicked.


----------



## Grace T. (May 12, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> mls next teams put their second teams in EAL. ecnl teams put their second teams in ECRL. EAL and ECRL are second tier leagues


o.k.  But that makes them the second tier league, for boys at least.  There is a need for a second tier league (again given the small size of MLS/ENCL, particularly for clubs that are going to have multiple teams). Or are you arguing that's the job of SoCal NPL, Elite 64, or Coast Premiere/Gold?

Your initial statement was that it was a "joke of a league".  I shudder what you think about Coast bronze then.  Presumably anything short of the first team for MLS/ENCL is a joke?

You also say that's where the MLS/ENCL reject clubs go.  I shudder to think then what you think of Elite 64.

Europe doesn't do things this way BTW.  Their pro academies are the only really high level soccer.  They can do that because unlike our pro teams, they are all in train distance of one another and don't need cannon fodder for practice games.  Everyone else plays tiered rec.


----------



## Brav520 (May 12, 2022)

US Soccer leaders return to the access question
					

USMNT coach and US Soccer Federation president Cindy Parlow Cone spoke at a panel on access at the Aspen Institute's Project Play Summit.




					ussoccerplayers.com


----------



## crush (May 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> US Soccer leaders return to the access question
> 
> 
> USMNT coach and US Soccer Federation president Cindy Parlow Cone spoke at a panel on access at the Aspen Institute's Project Play Summit.
> ...


Great start to fixing pay to play soccer for the rich.  Coach Cindy say's the perception is that youth soccer is a rich "white" persons sport.  I say it's a rich person sport, not just white folks.  Rich comes in all colors btw.  My biggest beef is the lying that went on at the youth levels and the power the Docs had.  No Bueno, poo!!!My dd was told under no circumstances can the top females play high school soccer and also have access to the GDA.  My dd had a very difficult decision in 8th grade.  HSS vs GDA?  She made a big girl decision to forgo the GDA and go with her friends, play locally for her school and community.  She and her friends brought the great game to the city. To see them change the rules for the rich private school kids at the last minute was appalling and flat out wrong and just was so wrong.  My dd is mostly Native American Cherokee with some Apache.  Grandpa side is Mayan all the way.  Pure bread!!!  I sure hope Cindy can  get to the bottom of all this.  She can PM me if she wants or just talk with my dd and see how she feels.  I will be leaving the youth side of soccer in less than a month and can share from my 11 years of experience  More and more girls are quitting the game because of the men and the dads that got on them boards. Fix that and fix the access thing and make soccer free at the younger ages and you got a winner 

*My wife and dd in Vancouver 2015 World Cup, Go USA!!!*


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (May 13, 2022)

EA has its up and down I believe this is their first complete year . It had half way season during covid.

it’s age group U11 to U19
Which U11 thru U12/
Are compose or both A&B if they have two teams.  But it’s competition for those age brackets. 
from u13 and up are the seconds teams not playing MLS NEXT ,

Is the league a Joke  it’s high level competition from u12 and up. More clubs joining better completions.  Their not rejects team from mls next ,for u13 example it may have 3 team  out those 3 teams one is ready to play in that mls next division. Other two say still need time for they are put in the EA league. Next year you may be a different things. MLS next your playing real academy’s why put a team that is t ready for that high caliber competition. 

Another example u11 
There a big gap difference in point some teams aren’t ready to play LA GALAXY TFA OR LAUFA  ect. So EA May need to limite who joining 

EA needs some work definitely all with time


----------



## 120497235901835 (May 13, 2022)

Grace T. said:


> o.k.  But that makes them the second tier league, for boys at least.  There is a need for a second tier league (again given the small size of MLS/ENCL, particularly for clubs that are going to have multiple teams). Or are you arguing that's the job of SoCal NPL, Elite 64, or Coast Premiere/Gold?
> 
> Your initial statement was that it was a "joke of a league".  I shudder what you think about Coast bronze then.  Presumably anything short of the first team for MLS/ENCL is a joke?
> 
> ...


I'm talking about how some think it is the new da. That's what many parents from those teams think


----------



## Grace T. (May 13, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> I'm talking about how some think it is the new da. That's what many parents from those teams think


Ah, ok...that's fair enough.

On the boys end, though, we have a lot more clarity than they do on the girls for the top.  Unless your boy is playing for LAFC, the Galaxy, or a handful of other clubs that can give those 2 a run for their money (e.g., Strikers), you aren't playing the highest level....so I don't know why anyone would think that, but I'll take your word for it.   From there the waters get more muddy...there's the MLS Next and ENCL split...and on the next level the EA/ECRL/maybe Elite 64 split...would be nice if they could fix it so there was a clear pathway.


----------



## dreamz (May 13, 2022)

socalsoccer2022 said:


> Haven't heard much about this league all year. They are finished and national championships will be starting. Any thoughts on the league. Good or bad. Better then RL? Good talent wise and good for getting college looks?


The bigger issue isn't just about EA. There are way too many leagues thereby diluting all of them so they are all average league because everyone gets into something. It's all based on politics. There is no level playing field and no direct competition between the leagues so pick a team close to home and don't worry about silly words like Elite or Academy. Those words mean nothing.


----------



## what-happened (May 13, 2022)

dreamz said:


> Those words mean nothing.


Unfortunately the words do mean something to many parents.  It may mean a pathway to college that was previously not available.  It also means a pathway for your money out of your bank account.  Just kind of the way it goes.  I don't agree with it...but access to a college placing platform, whether legit or not, is very enticing to parents and kids.  It's like taking candy from a kid.


----------



## soccersc (May 13, 2022)

dreamz said:


> The bigger issue isn't just about EA. There are way too many leagues thereby diluting all of them so they are all average league because everyone gets into something. It's all based on politics. There is no level playing field and no direct competition between the leagues so pick a team close to home and don't worry about silly words like Elite or Academy. Those words mean nothing.


HAHA more leagues to come (link below, lol)...but you are right the are getting diluted! Maybe this one will stick, at least there will be promotion/relegation...and perhaps they even officially join up with MLS Next instead of just kinda being affiliated. 

But, unfortunately, the words or letters, do mean something...college coaches do pay attention to the letters of hte league you are in, not entirely, but they are definitely aware...and if parents think that's what coaches are looking at, that is where they will go

https://eliteacademyleague.com/ea2


----------



## Spfister (May 17, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> Joke of a league stealing parents money. Where all the mls/ecnl reject clubs go


Our club has MLS Next and the second team plays ELitevAcasemg.


120497235901835 said:


> mls next teams put their second teams in EAL. ecnl teams put their second teams in ECRL. EAL and ECRL are second tier leagues


exactly. Our club is MLS and all second teams play EA.


----------



## Spfister (May 17, 2022)

Spfister said:


> Our club has MLS Next and the second team plays ELitevAcasemg.
> 
> exactly. Our club is MLS and all second teams play EA. I'll add also that the EA team has very strong players that aren't playing MLS by choice due to highschool soccer.


----------



## socalsoccer2022 (May 26, 2022)

Ea2 now obviously a expansion for this league. Its growing rapidly as I see a new team join every 3-4 days so lets see. National Championships coming up I would love to see the college list!


----------

